# Trump Enters the Lion's Den Tonight



## Mrs. M. (Mar 3, 2016)

Tonight Donald Trump will enter the proverbial lion's den to face off against formidable foes in a debate that many hope will be his undoing.

To his left will be Ted Cruz, to his right right, Marco Rubio and in front of him will be Fox news personality Megyn Kelly. If past debates are any indicator, the audience will be brutal.

This is the first time Donald Trump will be facing Kelly since her infamous attack against him during the last Fox presidential debate. We sometimes forget the fact that Donald Trump is a human being due to his bigger than life personality. The truth is he bleeds just like the rest of us and although he does not show it, he is fully aware that there is an ambush coming.

After taking the lion's share of delegates on Super Tuesday, Trump is positioning himself for a strong finish on March 15 when the big states will cast their votes for the man they deem most qualified to win the nomination. Trump is already leading by a wide margin in Rubio's state of Florida right now.

If Marco Rubio cannot win his own state, it's over.  Turning up the heat, three anonymous Fox News sources disclosed that FOX News Chief Roger Ailes told people, “We can't do the Rubio thing anymore. We're finished with Rubio.”

The pressure is on for Rubio to take Trump down or step aside for someone else to do it. Mitt Romney has been on standby and is already making speeches to set the stage for what is coming.  Tonight the Republican establishment will be closing in for the kill.

Trump is a man who handles adversity very well. Adversity is the breakfast of champions.

Trump is used to dealing with nasty people but what happens when the moderator of your debate has the full intention of making a spectacle of you? We'll find out tonight but I'm predicting that there will be at least one question directed to Donald Trump concerning his comments about women.

Yesterday news media released an “updated” report on an old news story. The update featured Rep. Cathy McMorris Rogers, who was asked to weigh in on a dredged up tweet from 2013. Rogers chairs the House Republican Conference and is the latest one to launch an attack on the GOP front runner.

About that tweet....  In 2013, Trump tweeted, “26,000 unreported sexual assaults in the military – only 238 convictions. What did these geniuses expect when they put men & women together?”

Had Trump made this statement during World War II it would be a non-issue. There was a time when women did not fight on the battlefield with men. The very idea would have been preposterous. Times have changed and not for the better. Trump understands that not every new idea is a good one.

Donald Trump is a man who believes that women should be treated equally but he also recognizes that it is a man's duty to fight on the battlefield and defend his country. Not a woman's. Most top ranking military men would agree with Trump – off the record. Few would admit to it publicly however because it would be considered politically incorrect.

Trump has made no apologies for his politically incorrect statements in the past because he values speaking the truth over going along to get along. He's not intimidated by public opinion and has proven he will take on the tough issues without flinching.

Will Megyn Kelly pounce on this timely interview with the Representative and use the 2013 tweet as ammunition against Donald Trump? I would say the odds are favorable that she will.

Trump will have to have his armor on when he steps into the lion's den to defeat his enemies tonight.  Should Donald Trump come out of it victorious, March 15th will not be a landslide. It will be an avalanche.

The Fox News 2016 Presidential Debate airs at 9:00 p.m. eastern time tonight.

_______________________
Congresswoman Takes Issue With Donald Trump
Healthcare Reform
Republican debate: What time, what channel, where's the live...  | www.ajc.com
Report: Fox Chief Roger Ailes Says He's ‘Finished With Rubio’


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 3, 2016)

How many more republican debates are there anyway?  Do we really need more of these type of insult hurling debates?


----------



## DarkFury (Mar 3, 2016)

*I see another possible play that could go down. Kelly attacks Rubio about his not quitting because of his not winning. This puts her back on the good side of FOX and its viewers and her boss.

If Trump does win Kelly still has the FOX network on the short end with sitting president.  She does not have to like him but she has to show some respect towards him and his supporters or she will damage FOX for a long time to come.

Yet another factor now is Carson is out so the others get more air time. If Trump brings substance and Rubio sticks to yippy dog routine Rubio will be damn lucky to pull 3rd in his home state. And since the media "teamed" Rubio and Cruz? Rubio's screw up could hurt Cruz as the viewing public does see them as a team.

If I were Trump I would split my replies at this point. For Cruz I would use substance and as Cruz has shown little to none he would be forced to go that direction as well thus displaying HIS weakness.
With Rubio I would go with a kiss my ass loser approach. 

That would feed Rubio's yippy troll style and just keep putting that in the viewers minds. Should be an interesting evening. If Kelly attacks Rubio instead that is a sure sign FOX has resigned itself to a future president Trump.*


----------

